# Topics > Smart home > Smart bed, smart mattress >  Anti-Snore wearable, Sleep.ai B.V., health, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - Sleep.ai B.V.

"The Anti-Snore Wearable: Sleep better together!" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Sleep.ai - anti-snore wearable demo

Published on Jan 30, 2017




> A brief demonstration of the vibration functionalities of the actual Anti-Snore Wearable

----------


## Airicist

Sleep.ai - Indiegogo Summary

Published on Mar 28, 2017

----------

